# Cooler Master LAB Test Bench V1.0



## Fitseries3 (Aug 7, 2009)

in case you havent seen this yet i thought it was worth the mention. 

im not much into cases anymore... im more of a techstation kinda guy














http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?cPath=18_32_33&products_id=332


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 7, 2009)

if have one, selfbuilt,but i fear using it, due to the fear that liquid could be dropped on it,
or cigarette ash. 

you dont?^^


----------

